# stinger amp relay with dual compressors confusion



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

ok so i got the stinger 80 amp relay that i will be running dual viair 444c compressors on.. the sheet that came with the relay doesnt show anything but grounds and 2 batterys hooked up on the big terminals.. i found a thread but his wiring looked like a rats nest.. so what is the correct way to hook the stinger 80 amp relay with e level, as the e level shows a different diagram for the relay..

this is my guessing as how to hook it up but i would just like verification and my power cables:

1/0 power kit from battery ---> distribution block which splits it to 2 , 4 gauge ports ---> stinger relay

Two small posts:
1) for ground
2) yellow compressor wire for e level ecu

Two large posts:
1) power from my distribution block with the red power cable from the e level ecu
2) connect both compressors

also would 4 gauge power cable be fine to go from my distribution block to the relay?
thanks in advance


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

msheehan said:


> ok so i got the stinger 80 amp relay that i will be running dual viair 444c compressors on.. the sheet that came with the relay doesnt show anything but grounds and 2 batterys hooked up on the big terminals.. i found a thread but his wiring looked like a rats nest.. so what is the correct way to hook the stinger 80 amp relay with e level, as the e level shows a different diagram for the relay..
> 
> this is my guessing as how to hook it up but i would just like verification and my power cables:
> 
> ...



fixed, and you are correct.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Yeah u can use a 4-gauge or even an 8-gauge.


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> fixed, and you are correct.


thats what i meant lol thanks for the confirmation


----------



## marcoiniguez95 (Apr 11, 2015)

By any chance do you have a pic of the final outcome I'm in the process of wiring and I'm confused on how to wire my stinger relay to my ecu power kit and battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbum718 (Mar 22, 2015)

marcoiniguez95 said:


> By any chance do you have a pic of the final outcome I'm in the process of wiring and I'm confused on how to wire my stinger relay to my ecu power kit and battery.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



bag riders has a pdf file on there page for all wired configerations


----------



## marcoiniguez95 (Apr 11, 2015)

I've seen it it's what I'm using for reference I just that I'm confused how in one of the posts the pressure switch goes, I have one on my tank from ACCUAIR so does that mean I wire that yellow wire to that post or do I need a second switch for compressors? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

